# مخطط لوحة التحكم لمكيف شباك كارير



## ramez2fact (30 يونيو 2007)

توقف مكيف شباك كارير خاص بغرفة إبنى فجأة تماما عن العمل ( Dead) وبالفحص وجدت التيار الكهربى واصل إلى بداية لوحة التحكم الإلكترونية إلا أن الزراير لا تعمل وكذلك الريموت لا يعمل 
وبما أن تخصصى فى الإلكترونيات وليس التبريد والتكييف فإننى أتحرج حرجا كبيرا فى أن يتم إصلاح هذه اللوحة أمامى برغم أنها داخلة فى إختصاصى .
إننى أتوجه برجاء التفضل بالمساعدة للحصول على مخطط دائرة التحكم الإلكترونية لمكيف شباك كارير
طراز model 51GR12-c أو دائرة مشابهة وظيفيا حيث لدى بعض الخبرة فى إصلاح كروت تحكم لأجهزة أخرى تخص أصدقائى على سبيل التعاون وشكرا مقدما على ما يمكن أن تقدمونه ولو كان نصائح أو توجيهات فى نفس الموضوع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دسوقى حمامة (7 سبتمبر 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## النجم الصعيدى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ابحث فى الفورشيرد عن كتب تخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## drsh100100 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات
يوجد بالرسيفر(لوحة الزراير)عدسة(مستقبل اللاشارة)حاول تجفيفة بواسطة ولاعة 
او غير الرسيفر(_50_le)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ramez2fact قال:


> توقف مكيف شباك كارير خاص بغرفة إبنى فجأة تماما عن العمل ( Dead) وبالفحص وجدت التيار الكهربى واصل إلى بداية لوحة التحكم الإلكترونية إلا أن الزراير لا تعمل وكذلك الريموت لا يعمل
> وبما أن تخصصى فى الإلكترونيات وليس التبريد والتكييف فإننى أتحرج حرجا كبيرا فى أن يتم إصلاح هذه اللوحة أمامى برغم أنها داخلة فى إختصاصى .
> إننى أتوجه برجاء التفضل بالمساعدة للحصول على مخطط دائرة التحكم الإلكترونية لمكيف شباك كارير
> طراز Model 51gr12-c أو دائرة مشابهة وظيفيا حيث لدى بعض الخبرة فى إصلاح كروت تحكم لأجهزة أخرى تخص أصدقائى على سبيل التعاون وشكرا مقدما على ما يمكن أن تقدمونه ولو كان نصائح أو توجيهات فى نفس الموضوع
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخى
إلى أن تحصل على الدوائر غالبا يوجد محول للتغذية و دائرة تقويم و مثبت جهد مستمر اختبرها


----------



## alaajh (11 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## جعفرالحيدري (21 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم يا سادة افاضل الريد اصلا ح الكارت الكترونيا وشكرا


----------



## سومر77 (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يسلمووووووووو الايادي


----------



## fataiat (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## inheritor (30 مايو 2011)

يزيد الله العلم في نفوسنا بتعليمنا الآخرين


----------



## abokarem2011mm (22 أغسطس 2011)

اريدرسم لوحة تحكم مكيف شباك يورك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
رجاء وضع طلبك فى قسم التكييف و شكرا


----------

